# Dog Swimming With Dolphin



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Labrador swimming with his best mate

Anyone know where this is? Looks like a Scottish isle.

Click For Link

Roger


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

According to Google, it is Tory Island, or simply Tory (an island 14.5 km off the north-west coast of County Donegal).


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

BENSON! BENSON! COME HERE YOU BLOODY DOG! WHAT ARE YOU CHASING NOW? LEAVE THE FISH ALONE! COME HERE NOW! :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Loved it. Thanks


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Brilliant


----------

